

Are haters gonna hate?  - dsimms
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/08/27/researchers-take-on-crucial-question-are-haters-gonna-hate/

======
lutusp
Quote: "To test out this theory, a team of psychologists ..."

... performed a study that's neither scientific nor falsifiable, that tests a
nebulous idea so vague that different people would have a difficult time
agreeing on what the idea is, and that will be completely forgotten six months
from now.

Even though such studies aren't science, they produce a huge amount of article
copy, and that's the point. But worse, a large percentage of psychology's
content is simply made up:

Link: [http://news.sciencemag.org/people-events/2012/11/final-
repor...](http://news.sciencemag.org/people-events/2012/11/final-report-
stapel-affair-points-bigger-problems-social-psychology)

Quote: "In their exhaustive final report about the fraud affair that rocked
social psychology last year, three investigative panels today collectively
find fault with the field itself. They paint an image of a "sloppy" research
culture in which some scientists don't understand the essentials of
statistics, journal-selected article reviewers encourage researchers to leave
unwelcome data out of their papers, and even the most prestigious journals
print results that are obviously too good to be true."

